# Picture Quality



## DocHollywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello,

I just got a 222, and have been a bit dissapointed in the HD picture quality. Compared to my dad's DirecTV, my dish network is kind of grainy and pixelated through both component and HDMI (I watch a lot of sports and CBS College Sports HD is really bad). I just bought a brand new LG LED TV that is comperable to my dad's sony rear projection. I've calibrated my TV as well to get the settings perfect. Is there any thing I can do to improve the picture quality? Do the fancier Dish DVR's (922) produce better picture quality (better quality electronics inside?)? Also, I have my system set up using a diplexer to send the SD signal back up to a 2nd TV. I though maybe this was too much signal on the cable, however, I disconnected the cable on both ends and ran the cable straight into the Dish receiver, but I didn't notice any improvement in picture quality. I also have the cable split out of the diplxer, going into the dual tuners on the back of the reciever. Could my satellite dish not be ideally positioned, or is it an all-or-none kind of signal. 

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Installers have been suspected of just finding signal and not thoroughly peaking the dish.


----------

